# Acts 16 - Slave Girl



## Hippo (Jan 25, 2009)

16 As we were going to the place of prayer, we were met by a slave girl who had a spirit of divination and brought her owners much gain by fortune-telling. 17 She followed Paul and us, crying out, “These men are servants of the Most High God, who proclaim to you the way of salvation.” 18 And this she kept doing for many days. Paul, having become greatly annoyed, turned and said to the spirit, “I command you in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her.” And it came out that very hour. 
The Holy Bible : English standard version. 2001 (Ac 16:16-18). Wheaton: Standard Bible Society.

At a sermon this morning the minister claimed that the slave girl in this passage was converted. Is this an inference that can be made. I cannot see it myself.

I am also unclear as to why Paul commanded the spirit to leave, maybe it was part of Gods grace in converting the slave or perhaps it was to show that even when the ungodly speak the truth it is still unclean.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 25, 2009)

In my view, when the power of Christ is invoked, and a miraculous deliverance is effected, unless there is a reason to think "this is just a superficial deliverance; it doesn't go all the way to the soul," then we are obliged really to consider the likelihood that Jesus heals _thoroughly_.

Why should we think that Paul just was finally so annoyed by this creature that he basically just "helped himself" by shutting her up (getting rid of her demon), and that was pretty much the sum of what he did for her? Was this not a demonstration of the greatness of God?


----------



## Parsifal23 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the same sort of question I have as concerns Simon Magus I personally think Simon Magus was a true convert but as concerns the slave girl I am unsure it's better I feel silent or humble in your own opinion.


----------

